# Looking for someone in the durham region for help!!!



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

hello fellow durham reefers

i was wondering if any of you have a recent vortech mp10 - 60 wes that has the latest firmware

my pump has stopped working because it needs the most recent firmware update.

anything manufactured after jan 2014 is good

pm if you can help

ill throw in a tyree toadstool frag for your assistance!!

Many thanks!!!


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Did you just want to get the firmware upgraded on your pump or are you looking for a replacement?


----------



## million$view (Apr 6, 2013)

just firmware up load......

ecotech says i just need up to date firmware from any mp 

they will talk to each other


----------

